# Moon guitar



## scrimman (Jun 4, 2013)

I got a commission to carve up a guitar for a gentleman named Moon for fathers day by his kids; he has NO clue it's happening. I really hope he likes it. It wound up being another experiment; I wondered if I could, instead of carving up the top of the guitar as I've done in the past, carve up separate pieces of wood and inlay them into the guitar top. I leave it to y'all as to how successful the idea is, but the guitar does sound alright now that I'm done. 
Since 'Luna' means moon, that 's the kind of guitar I told his daughter to get one of this brand and I'd carve it up. Cheaper alternative to building one from the ground up, yes?
So, here's where I started from:
[attachment=25842]
Then, I stripped the body of the guitar.
After that, I took some heavy paper and made up some templates to figured out where the shapes I wanted to be part of the final product needed to go. The stars I arranged in the shape of the 'Libra' constellation, which is his zodiac sign. 
[attachment=25843]
I then cut stars out of a hunk of figured maple I had lying about, and the moon face was cut out of Maple, too, but the spalted kind. 
[attachment=25844]
[attachment=25845]
[attachment=25846]
[attachment=25847]
[attachment=25848]


----------



## scrimman (Jun 4, 2013)

After I got the shapes down to the right depth and shape, I started inlaying the shapes into the top of the guitar. 
[attachment=25850]
They're not the best inlays I've ever done, but they're still pretty tight. At this point I'm pretty pleased with myself, because the wood the guitar was made from ('sustainable Mahogany my foot; I think it's Royal Paloweena) doesn't like being carved at ALL. Well, at least not this piece. 
Then, they get glued in:
[attachment=25854]
And after a bit of paint (yeah, paint....had to because it looked like poo when I tried to use Ebony stain on it) this is what it wound up looking like. 
[attachment=25855]
[attachment=25856]
I wish I'd had extra time to inlay a 50s style space ship into the fret board (ala Buck Rodgers) but alas time ran out.


----------



## scrimman (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah...that's all I need. Kill this post, please.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2013)

:no dice. more please: Dib as many as you want - I can always delete ones you don't use, and I will delete this post too once you have settled on how many you want. 

Other members please don't post until Sean has settled on the number of consecutive posts he wants to secure. 

Subscribed!


----------

